# Quackgrass



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't think there is a cure, but does anyone know of a fix to rid my lawn of "quackgrass" other then roundup?


----------



## sixpack (Jul 11, 2005)

I've never heard of "Quackgrass" or do you mean "Crabgrass", try a "Weed and Feed" spread in the early spring after any frost.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

And get rid of the ducks. Least that will eliminate the quack... 

aside from that.

Remember Google... 
Real quick search turned up this... 
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_nf=...pw.r_qf.&fp=4c682113b7e1b4cf&biw=1313&bih=825


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

I know exactly what you are talking about. I live in central Indiana where the yards are full of it. I am guessing that since you say "other than roundup" it is either a point of price(roundup is not cheap), or you are in an area not able to use roundup because of government restrictions it is not allowed, or you are just someone that doesn`t like to use heavy chemicals as am I. I use white vinegar because I have pets. I buy it at the dollar store for $1.50 for a big jug of it. I use a piece of cardboard with a slot cut to the center of the cardboard , and a small hole in the center for the quackgrass to be exposed, slide it under the quackgrass(it`s a shield to make sure the vinegar only gets on the quackgrass, and not on the good grass). I use a simple spray bottle on the stream mode, and use the vinegar full strength to soak the blades of the quackgrass. I use the cardboard because I do not want to get the white vinegar on the good grass, just the quackgrass. The vinegar will kill good grass, just like roundup. Now, this is not a one time and you are done process, it may take several times to completely kill the quackgrass, but it can be killed using white vinegar, I have done it, and it is cheaper than roundup, and more environmentally friendly, especially if you have pets, or young children that might ingest the weed, and pesticide. Attached is a photo of some quackgrass that tried to invade my plant bed, I think I sprayed this area 3, or 4 times with the vinegar over 2, or 3 days. Hold off till it is not going to rain for a couple of days, as the vinegar needs time to work.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Add some soap to the white vinegar.

Vinegar Weed Killer : Grandma's Recipe For Fast Weed Control
http://www.garden-counselor-lawn-care.com/vinegar-weed-killer.html

What To Expect From Home Made Weed Killer
http://www.garden-counselor-lawn-care.com/home-made-weed-killer.html

http://www.agardenforthehouse.com/2011/06/got-weeds-use-vinegar-not-roundup/

Also can get a "Horticultural Vinegar 20%"
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...rden&field-keywords=Horticultural+Vinegar+20%


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I have roundup extended concentrate. I like the idea however of white vinegar. I will try this. I have a lawn service coming out today to fertilize my lawn. They said they will look at it and determine what it is for sure. I didn't even thing of putting cardboard around them as I sprayed. How simple. If I use round up or white vinegar, this will work out great. White vinegar is used on a lot of things, but I never thought it would be used on quackgrass. Thanks for the info. I'll get back when I can walk on the grass again after the fertilizer. I'm sure they won't treat the quackgrass.


----------

